# Pethead



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone used the pethead products saw them at petsmart and was wondering if these where ok good products to use

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ohhh Ive heard of Bed head but never pethead (and thought wow now i gotta worry about that?)... Sorry now , what type of things are you considering-- I do use the Petsmart generic conditioning shampoo (for black dogs)and the oatmeal one as well-- it works great and keeps the coat well conditioned even without using the conditioner they sell seperately....


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

Im really not worried about doing anything just was curious if it was a good product or stay away

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

what is it?


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

It's all pet fur care product. They have a website bunch of stuff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh what kinda fur does your dog have ( I never really bothered with anything for my short hair boxers except for good shampoo).... My schnauzer has long tangley fringes that need care and alot of grooming, so thats different.
I am sure they are fine, but probably overkill the generic Petsmart brand shampoo is fine, although I do like this lavendar natural dog shampoo I got at my Coop grocery store as well,(its smells really nice) but it does not do as good a job as the Petsmart one for conditioning and shine..


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We have the pethead foot bath and we absolutely love it. Not really a hair-care product, but it gets his feet WAY cleaner than a wet cloth.


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

One has course wire like hair and the other has short hair I think I'm gonna try it just to see and I'll let you guys know how they turn out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

techdogs said:


> One has course wire like hair and the other has short hair I think I'm gonna try it just to see and I'll let you guys know how they turn out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK great would love to know!


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

Will do have to go out anyway mine as well stop at the pet store lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

I really like it they are both really soft and it smells really good I think I might use it myself girlfriend already thinks I'm dog crazy lol mime as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well tell us what exactly you bought and how much! Sounds good so far!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I used their purple pet dye (color) to turn Kit's tail purple. I didn't like it and won't be purchasing it again - it just came out way too light and was barely noticeable. No complaints as far as safety, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I used their purple pet dye (color) to turn Kit's tail purple. I didn't like it and won't be purchasing it again - it just came out way too light and was barely noticeable. No complaints as far as safety, though.


Just use manic panic or one of the other vegetable based human hair dyes. The biggest issue there is that it never comes out. It's BRIGHT, though!


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

We got me so polished brightening melon scented it works great ill look and see how much it was can't remember I recommend it though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

It was 13 dollars but works really nice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

OK thanks i will check it out next time I go (but I got a free delivery deal from them, so it might be awhile)...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I use pethead shampoo on my dogs for regular baths. I wouldn't use it every day, but other than that I love it! Smells good, and gets my white dogs clean.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Just use manic panic or one of the other vegetable based human hair dyes. The biggest issue there is that it never comes out. It's BRIGHT, though!


The whole point is that I want it to come out easily. But not until I wash it out. I don't want a bright white dog with a permanently purple tail.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> The whole point is that I want it to come out easily. But not until I wash it out. I don't want a bright white dog with a permanently purple tail.


Well, never is hyperbole. It lasts in the UNBLEACHED sections of my hair for about 6 washes. That would take a while to get out of the dog, unless you bathed them pretty frequently. It's not literally there forever.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've used chalk to dye my dogs' tails pretty well. It washed out in a couple rinses. I'm too scared to do anything more permanent.

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/79825-purple-papillon.html


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I've used chalk to dye my dogs' tails pretty well. It washed out in a couple rinses. I'm too scared to do anything more permanent.
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/79825-purple-papillon.html


I'm seriously considering dying Thud purple now. I'd do Kylie, but well. Her white tip isn't very visible, and I think she'd look weird with a purple ruff.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I kinda want to dye them again. I forgot how good Mia looked with the purple tail.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

techdogs said:


> Has anyone used the pethead products saw them at petsmart and was wondering if these where ok good products to use
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have heard they are good. I have never used them myself however. I usually use unscented shampoo and conditioner, then buy sprays that I like and use those after the bath.



Laurelin said:


> I've used chalk to dye my dogs' tails pretty well. It washed out in a couple rinses. I'm too scared to do anything more permanent.
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/79825-purple-papillon.html



hmmmm I might just have to try that on Jasper, and Sophie.....


----------



## Penelopesmom (Jun 1, 2013)

I use the pothead oatmeal shampoo for my puppy and its really great. Her fur is super shiny and she gets really clean. They also have almost like a "dry shampoo" for between baths to help them stay smelling fresh. I like it!


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I have the 'Feeling Flaky' one for Rosie (the purple one). It foams up pretty well and smells really nice too. Looking at their website they have a new white coat shampoo. Maybe I'll try that one next time!


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I use their dry clean spray shampoo. It works well, but I've only used it on beards so I don't know if it would work on the full body. I don't like their other products, maybe it's only because they don't have anything I'd use.


----------

